# Need some information on Hurghada



## Nisa (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, I've been looking for some information on Hurghada and I came across this forum. A really great place for us expats to get advice and information.

Ok, my question: I am currently living in Cairo, but my husband visited Hurghada a few months ago and he loved it and he really wants to move out there. Everything I've heard about it sounds great aswell, the quietness, the friendly people. It sounds a lot more relaxing than where I am now.
My problem though is that I have me and my children are studying Arabic and Quran and from the short investigations he did we don't know of any centers out there.
So I was wondering if there are any Quran or Arabic centers in Hurghada. I know there is an Azhar school which I could put the children in but would like to know if there was anywhere else I could put them. Also somewhere for myself.
If anyone has any information I would really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Nisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, I've been looking for some information on Hurghada and I came across this forum. A really great place for us expats to get advice and information.
> 
> ...


There is a group in Hurghada called Hurghada Mums if you ask on there i'm sure they will be able to help you.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

There is a ladies group studying Koran here. If you wish to join them pm me and I will send you the contact details of the organiser. Mixed nationalities, lessons conducted in English. I think one of them will be able to advise you re lessons for children.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

There is also a Women's group which meets every Wednesday for coffee in the Marina. They are involved in a lot of charity work within the community which may appeal to you, as well as it being a chance to meet other women living in Hurghada.


----------

